# A day on the Miss Hatteras



## aero993

I couldn't find a wing man, so I headed to the OBX solo. It took a little than expected because of the Virginia Beach traffic. I finally made on the island and found the hooks that I had been looking for (Owner Mutus). I checked into what has got to be the Bates Motel. The front door had a hole in it (missing top lock). The receptionist told me that the water dripped so I was not charged tax. There was also a hole in the door from were the peep hole use to be. The alarm clock was missing the knob to set it. Being as tired as I was, I just didn't care. I'm the first one on the dock. This was totally new experience, as I was without my teacher LarryB. I tried my hand at high speed trolling. I got a hit, but the hook didn't set. As fast as he got on, he got off  
As I was waiting on the dock I see a guy with maybe a 9 foot rod with what appeared to be an old jig with a treble hook. I asked him what he intended to, he said some deep drop jigging. He claimed that he uses it in Maine. The joke would be on me, because when the Dolphin showed up. They went after the jig instead of bait. He hooked two, one got away while being gaffed.
At the end of the day I ended up with 9 fish (20lbs). 1 monster red snapper, 1 trigger fish, 4 sea bass, 3 b liners and a nice gash in my high speed trolling lure.
Natalie (the mate) worked her butt off trying rigs and giving me advice. The Captain, when he wasn't eating my food and giving me a hard time also gave me plenty of good advice.
I'll be back there next month honing my boat skills.


----------



## Ralph

*gotta get me some sea legs...*

way to go aero! it's good to solo every once in a while. they say it adds character. i hear you can't go wrong on the miss hatteras. word is the captain works hard to get you on some fish. and ya never know you may finally get a wing man. where are the pixs?


----------



## LarryB

Very good young grasshopper. Your path must still cross the great Wahoo and remember the lessons that you have learned. Seek the path back to the Outer Banks so that you may continue your quest.

LarryB


----------



## aero993

I tell you, both of you were truly missed. LarryB you would have had yourself a dolphin. If only I could stay up long enough to drive through the night. I'd be back down there in two weeks. 
I spoke to a guy who went out on Saturday also. He said that the Captain worked his butt off to make sure they caught fish. He said that he ended up with 25lbs of fish. He also stated that they stayed out an hour longer then the previous day.
I look forward to crossing paths with the great mister Wahoo. The learning curve is steep, but I am a fast learner.


----------



## spiderhitch

nice catch,aero what lure were you using when you were trolling? sounds pretty cool that you can troll on a party boat.might have to drive down this
week and try it out,how much was the trip?


----------



## aero993

Spiderhitch,

I spoke to you on the way down. We were trying to hook up so I could pick up a rod for a tackle ho, opps I meant to say friend (LOL). I was using a black and purple wahoo wacker from C&H lures (Jacksonville, Fl.). I ordered the lure via the phone. The cool thing is that they rigged the the lure (49 strand wire) and sold it for what Basspro sells them. They will also make rigs while you wait.
Miss Hatteras charged $110 and I tipped the mate $20. She worked her butt off and was very helpful. They go out on Wednesdays, Friday, Saturday and Sunday I think.
I'll probably go back before the end of May.
Did you go out on Saturday, how did you make out?

I have no financial interest in Miss Hatteras, I'm only a satisfied customer.


----------



## greeneon98

Way to go Aero! I take vacation in the OBX once a year and normally go out on the Miss Hatteras twice while there. You are right! Capt Spurgeon is a good captain. I’m sure you hear him say “ Don’t woory. I’m gon git you some feesh !” at least a couple times during your trip. I also go out on the Country Girl too. These are the only 2 headboat style fishing vessels that I consider reliable for the serious fisherman. 

Here’s links if you’ll want to check them out.
http://www.countrygirlcharters.com/
http://www.breakwaterhatteras.com/Headboat.html


----------



## aero993

*greeneon98*

Never heard of that boat. One question, will they let you high speed off the back of the Country Girl? Also do they go out to the gulf stream?


----------



## greeneon98

I would say yes to the high speed troll and they do go out to the gulf stream. There were occassions where we jigged for tuna on our way out to the gulf stream to bottom fish. The boat is located at the Pirates Cove marina. I've been trying to do a 24 hr trip with one my buds. We plan to drive down, go out on the Country Girl, do an overnite stay in HI and take the Miss Hatteras.


----------



## aero993

Now that sounds like some fun. I sent them email. When they contact me I'll ask. I just don't want to drive back after 10 hours of fishing. Where are you located in Md?


----------



## RuddeDogg

great work. congrats.


----------

